# (Video) Creating Folders on your SNES Classic with Hakchi 2.20.



## PPlays (Oct 10, 2017)

Short video on how to create folders and subfolders using Hakchi 2.20 on your SNES Classic.




For other questions check out some other tutorial videos I've made.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTCjNJnRY7v59sHYKP3qKc_YgHrnmQXx6


----------

